# Best tick preventative?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I've got Vida on Trifexis, which is a heartworm/flea/worm preventative. I want to get her on something for ticks, because we're living in upstate New York where there's a lot of trees and underbrush. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I am using Nexgard. I'm not sure if it's the best but it works.


----------



## sj616 (Oct 13, 2014)

We use Nexgard as well. So far so good!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I've always used Frontline.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Frontline quit working against the ticks in my area. We've been on K9 Advantix II ever since without issue or incident.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> Frontline quit working against the ticks in my area. We've been on K9 Advantix II ever since without issue or incident.


Same.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We use Nexgard for Bash and Frontline for Roxy. We also use homemade insect repellent with essential oils when we're going to the woods or places with tall grasses. So far so good!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Advantix II multi is supposed to be the best.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

We have a powder called " Notix Anti Tick And Flea Powder". It works very well


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a suggestion:

It would be helpful if you stated your location since some products work better in some areas and not others.

Here in South Florida, I used K9AdvantixII for years and it stopped working. Now I use Frontline.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Just a suggestion:
> 
> It would be helpful if you stated your location since some products work better in some areas and not others.
> 
> ...


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Just a suggestion:
> 
> It would be helpful if you stated your location since some products work better in some areas and not others.
> 
> ...


I'm in upstate NY around Albany. I'd prefer something like a monthly tablet I can give her when I give her her heartworm medication


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I live in New England. Our home is in the city but we spend a ton of time at our cabin in Maine. I'll ask the groomer up there what she uses.
Also our children live north of the city and the burbs are loaded with deer ticks.
I've always had success with frontline.
But good point about new types of ticks. 
I did use advantix in the past and that was good too.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't currently use chemical tick control, where I hike, there are crazy amounts of coastal and deer ticks everywhere! Since I started giving garlic granules to my dog, he went from picking up so many ticks daily with me being as careful as I could to keep him out of the brush and tall grass.... To him never ever picking up any hitchhikers in the first place, let alone get bitten, and I even allow him in the tall grass and brush now!!!!
I would highly recommend springtime garlic granules and following their dosage levels. 

If I lived up in New England, I think I would use nexgard in combo with the garlic... Just for added safety because I've heard that lyme disease is very prevalent there. The nexgard will not repel ticks like garlic, but it kills them shortly after biting and before they are likely to transmit disease. 

Then id recommend ditching the trifexis since nexgard already controls fleas as well, and use simple heartgard for heartworms, roundworms, etc.


----------



## Magica (Jul 12, 2015)

We are using Bravecto 20-40kgs for my 8 months old. It's a flavoured pill, only one, he eats it and it protects him for 12 weeks. It's not that expensive, and it's working. Since he doesn't wear collar at home, Foresto collar from Bayer was out of the circle, also Advantix and Frontline because he doesn't like any kind of liquid being spread on him apart from water. But Bravecto is totally fine and it protects him from mosquitos aswell. I heard that ticks are getting used to Frontline thanks to it's fame , and it's not always useful anymore.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Magica said:


> ... also Advantix and Frontline because he doesn't like any kind of liquid being spread on him apart from water. ....


How can he even tell the difference? How can he even notice?


----------

